# Why am I the Piraya Killer??



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

This is for the member who PM'd me and asked "Why do you call yourself a PIRAYA KILLER???.. These are the reasons. Honestly, it wasn't the greatest feeling pulling these pics out from the grave.







But I guess its a reminder that I had one of the most impressive shoal at one time.

And please dont think of me as a bad owner either... This happened thru a domino effect by transfection. Something I had no power over..

Here are 4 of 6 Pirayas that died in my tank. All between 10"-14.5"..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

MONSTER!!!! [email protected]!#[email protected][email protected]!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

damn man, those pirayas were gorgeous,


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

i'm speechless


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

wow that last one, were they post mordum attacks?> I would hope so for his sake, ouch what happened in the tank, disease?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

redbellyman21 said:


> wow that last one, were they post mordum attacks?> I would hope so for his sake, ouch what happened in the tank, disease?
> [snapback]888800[/snapback]​


Yeah.. all because of one 13" Tern that came in bad.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i remeber all this,







it did take alot outta you


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

Wow
That first one is unreal

sorry about the losses


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Aaarrg...







What a loss, I'm sorry for that









I must say that the first piraya, even he is dead, looks better then the most I have seen alive


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow I hate seeing this pics again bro! These indeed were very sad days!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

That must really suck


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

wow! That really sucks. Sorry to hear that happened to you.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

sorry to see that thay all was very nice P sorry mate


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

That was a very impressive shoal... Im very sorry to find out the truth behind the title..


----------



## OtheG (Jan 30, 2005)

ewww!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ITS ALL YOUR FAULT AL*BERT


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

sorry


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

monster fish R.I.P.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

wow. sorry for your loss.


----------



## beowolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wow... I totally understand your feeling..

then should I call my self... Rhom killer?
................


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Sorry man. That really sucks. I just picked up 5 fish today and this one little tern had a nasty looking fungus coming form his nostrals. It almost looks like he has feathers growing out of his nostrals. I've owned p's for a long time and I have never seen anything like this on a p before. I quaranteed him in a 20g and I'm medicating right now hopefully he'll be ok. I was lucky the disease was so obvious. I noticed it right away when I picked him up so I knew right off the bat that I couldn't put him in with any other fish. Thats the thing that sucks about getting new fish. These fish come in from the wild sometimes with some disease and there are no visible signs until your other fish start getting sick. That really sucks to have something like that happen to such an impressive collection of fish.







That had to be extremely hard to take. That would be enough to get a lot of people out of the hobby. It's good to see you made it through all that and are still keeping p's. Thanks for sharing the pics. I'm sure it was hard to look at again.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

man that has to suck.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

that one piraya looke like he was bitten in half with on bite


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wow those fish were beautiful too...how many do u have in wut tank...and sizes?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Here are 4 of 6 Pirayas that died in my tank. All between 10"-14.5"..
> [snapback]888702[/snapback]​


LIAR!!! This one is under 6".


















Seriously though... I remember when all that happened and glad that you're still in the hobby. It's times like these that really test one's dedication to the hobby.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Sorry for your loss!








Your Piraya`s where awesome!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Goddamn!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What a waste...








But I'm glad to see you didn't throw the towel, Al - most would have...


----------



## piranha paultje (Feb 12, 2005)

how old where the p's when they died?


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Shitty stuff mate.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

I think its time to call your self something else. Piraya Killer was something in the past!!!!!!! 
Its over now and need to move on. That tag Must GO NOW!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sorry for your loss Al








I just remember 3 out of the 6 that died, but all look baddass!


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

thats one hell of a funeral


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

ewwwww, such sad pictures








i just saw the date on one of the pictures, what a great christmas present


----------

